# baby bubbles does not like her food :(



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

iv asked next door what she was feeding her and i got the response cheap tescos fish flavored cat food and warm bread and milk :cursing: :cursing:

I have managed to get some scrambled egg (thanks keith  ) and some reindeer bozita cat food, and a tiny tiny bit of mushed up james well beloved ferret food, but its nowhere near the amount i think she should be eating, any helpful hints on encouraging her??


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you tried her with ferret malt paste yet? Will at least get some vitamins into her.You could try smearing some onto her food to tempt her. My 2 can't resist it. They like to share a raw egg too.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you tried soaking ferret kibble in water? leave it to cool but feed warm, Mince meat goes down well with little kits too, this is what I feed under fed kits as it has a very high fat content, the key is don't give her the junk next door fed her, you could maybe put tiny amount of cat food in with the mince/kibble as its a smell she is familiar with

Lactol Kitten milk will help her too as 8 weeks they sometimes can still suckle of mum during the night.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i will get her some mince meat tom thanks  and i will try her on the paste 

i will not be feeding her bread or milk lol


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Also, climb the fence and give the same to those poor things next door  in what part of anything ferret like books etc tell people a diet of cheap cat food with bread and milk is best? Grr! Some people eh? Those ferrets must be so ill..


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

her ferrets have an odd diet of unused vegetables raw meat and organs and a lot of bread and milk.

They do not seem ill on it, i think the raw meat and organs prevents starving but they are all so tiny 

She is advertising her last female kit, bubbles sister, i am so tempted to take her on as well for her health but im not sure that i can realistically afford to keep another  its a war between common sense and knowing an animal needs help!!!!

bubbles ate a few mushed up ferret biscuits this morning and im just of out to buy some mince for her


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

raw mince with a little taurine supplement is going down a treat 

happy ferret and jealous cats lol 

blody vets are useless though, went in and asked if they had any beaphor ferret mutivitimin malt paste...guy did not know what i was on about passed me over to someone else who had no idea either....who then spoke to the 'expert' who said....you need the beaphor multivitimen malt paste :mad2: honestly lol!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> raw mince with a little taurine supplement is going down a treat
> 
> happy ferret and jealous cats lol
> 
> blody vets are useless though, went in and asked if they had any beaphor ferret mutivitimin malt paste...guy did not know what i was on about passed me over to someone else who had no idea either....who then spoke to the 'expert' who said....you need the beaphor multivitimen malt paste :mad2: honestly lol!!!


oh that is brilliant, you could always get bubbles sister and nurse her back to health and re home her? if you wanted to help, but just remember least you have helped Bubbles its so sad when people are so stupid with ferrets 

Have you tried leaving the biscuits whole but soaking them? not mushing them.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i will try that next lol  iv also put some cat milk in a water bottle.....she cant get enough of it    

already i can see the difference in her much perkier and more bouncy 

Have offered to take on bubbles sister if she cant find her a home, i may have to rehome her later down the line but like you said at least i can help her along a bit


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> i will try that next lol  iv also put some cat milk in a water bottle.....she cant get enough of it
> 
> already i can see the difference in her much perkier and more bouncy
> 
> Have offered to take on bubbles sister if she cant find her a home, i may have to rehome her later down the line but like you said at least i can help her along a bit


you may find that bubbles will eat better if she has the competition of a kit the same age/size too, thats what made me get Grace after I rescued Mazie, they both ate so fast as they had the company/competition of each-other. Like you say though re home her after but least she will have a good start in life with you, even if you have to take her to a local rescue?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

The difficulty in re-homing her would be that next door and i are on good (ish) terms and she pops around to see her old babies as she calls them 

im not sure how i would explain the re-homing to her.

but Bubbles would like the company solo comes in and stays the night but she requires so much more exercise that she gets irritable being cramped in a cage lol. bubbles is out most of the day being carried about in someones pocket or hoody lol.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

another good food for kits is the blocks of frozen meats Prize Choice do pets a home sell them, they are like a paste form, so easy to eat, they do chicken, rabbit etc a block will last her 2-3 days as she will eat small meals 2-3 times a day you just have to slowly build the little girl up bless her x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> The difficulty in re-homing her would be that next door and i are on good (ish) terms and she pops around to see her old babies as she calls them
> 
> im not sure how i would explain the re-homing to her.
> 
> but Bubbles would like the company solo comes in and stays the night but she requires so much more exercise that she gets irritable being cramped in a cage lol. bubbles is out most of the day being carried about in someones pocket or hoody lol.


erm, maybe just say to her that you will take bubbles sister on and find her a home? I can see what you mean, its lovely you have saved her so you can be proud of that x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

would the man who took on Wally not take her? just a stab in the dark, as i dont know his situation.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

No  he only took on wally as he needed a new hunter, useful pets only for him lol, but good idea  bubbles s now falling asleep on my la[, waiting for her to doze so i can take photos


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

baby bubbles....not sleeping lol, just had an email from next door, i can HAVE the spare ferret that the builder does not want...but i have to wait until his picked his one apparently....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww she is a little cutie pie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> View attachment 99811
> 
> 
> baby bubbles....not sleeping lol, just had an email from next door, i can HAVE the spare ferret that the builder does not want...but i have to wait until his picked his one apparently....


shocking, well she will at least have a better start, I cant see why they keep breeding,


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

because they want to  iv sent them loads of info saying what they are doing is wrong but they say they have been breeding ferrets like that for years and I dont know what im talking about 

Im not bothered what an animal looks like lol as long as they are happy and healthy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> because they want to  iv sent them loads of info saying what they are doing is wrong but they say they have been breeding ferrets like that for years and I dont know what im talking about
> 
> Im not bothered what an animal looks like lol as long as they are happy and healthy


so so sad, they are breeding there ferrets to death


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

wish i knew how to politely stop them


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> wish i knew how to politely stop them


sadly some people dont care  all it would cost is a vasectomised hob


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

im thinking of getting munchkin vasectomised  otherwise im gonna have to pay out for three female spays lol.

I will if need be happily spay them but this works out cheaper and they would be just as happy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> im thinking of getting munchkin vasectomised  otherwise im gonna have to pay out for three female spays lol.
> 
> I will if need be happily spay them but this works out cheaper and they would be just as happy


it will work out cheaper if you plan on getting more girls in time. I have 2 boys who are done, but as I breed its the best option


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i have thought about breeding solomai as she is such a beauty  but i have no idea who with, as i would like her to go with a male albino-uncertain yet what is best lol and it would have to wait a year or so first!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> i have thought about breeding solomai as she is such a beauty  but i have no idea who with, as i would like her to go with a male albino-uncertain yet what is best lol and it would have to wait a year or so first!!


you best of letting solomai have a phantom 1st to asses her temperament with you and get to bond with her through the process so she trusts you when you really mate her. Using an albino will give you 100% Albino kits


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i know  i would love an albino boy  will be reading up lots about breeding before making any serious choices though!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what colour is bubbles sister? same?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> i know  i would love an albino boy  will be reading up lots about breeding before making any serious choices though!!!


I would gladly help you all I can.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you lol


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

This next door neighbour, is it an option to maybe get some food and say 'my ferrets loved this, try it on yours' or something? if not get a ferret and get those sharp carnivorous teeth out at her, not one of them isnt sharp and they do a good job in tearing...well...flesh.. not bread and milk! whats a poor ferret gotta do to get a raw chicken at her house?  the soaking kibble thing is a great idea btw, when oscar leaves half of his bowl of kibble he leaves some tiny bits behind so i do the same with them and he thinks mummys gone out and bought him a special meal


----------

